# File explorer keeps opening randomly by itself



## Rollaz (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello,

I was away for 4 days cause of work, my computer was off. even from electricity. But now when I turned it on, no updates were applied, but File explorer started to open randomly by itself.

I tried sfc /scannow - nothing found. I am gonna do start-up test by Avast, I hope it's not caused by virus.

Any tips on fixing? Thanks.


specs:

Operating system name Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Version 10.0.17134 Build 17134
Additional operating system description Not available
Manufacturer of the Microsoft Corporation operating system
The name of the ROLLAZ-PC system
Manufacturer of Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
GA-78LMT-USB3 6.0 model
Type of system x64-based PC
SKU system
Processor AMD FX (tm) -6300 Six-Core Processor, 3500 Mhz, kernels: 3, logic processors: 6
BIOS Version / Date Award Software International, Inc. F2, 25.11.2014
SMBIOS version 2.4
Integrated controller version 255.255
BIOS Mode Earlier versions
Motherboard Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Motherboard Model Not available
Baseboard name Baseboard
Desktop role
Secure Boot Status Not Supported
Configuring PCR7 Binding is not possible
Windows directory C: \ WINDOWS
System directory C: \ WINDOWS \ system32
Boot device \ Device \ HarddiskVolume1
National environment of the Czech Republic
Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) Version = "10.0.17134.1"
Username ROLLAZ-PC \ Radek
Central Europe Time Zone (Daylight Saving Time)
Up to 16.0 GB of physical memory (RAM) installed
Total physical memory 16.0 GB
Free physical memory of 4.05 GB
Total virtual memory of 22.7 GB
Free virtual memory of 7.27 GB
6.75 GB paging file space
C: \ Pagefile.sys paging file
Protect direct memory access (DMA) at the kernel Off
Security based on virtualization Unauthorized
Devices Encryption Support Reasons for Device Encryption Fail: TPM Not Applicable, PCR7 Binding Not Supported, Hardware Security Test Interface Failed, and InstantGo Device Not Detected, DMA-enabled DMA / Device Not Found, TPM Not Applicable
Hyper-V - Enhance Virtual Machine Tracking Mode Yes
Hyper-V - Extension of Second-Level Translation Yes
Hyper-V - virtualization enabled in firmware No
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection Yes


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Just check to see if there's anything making the keys stick. After all, holding down the Windows and "E" keys together will open File Explorer, so it could be something triggering that combo.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Also note that since the few Windows updates, when a program is NOT shut down before a restart, that program will not reopen when the restart is done.


----------



## kabo0m (Sep 14, 2006)

How can I fix this? The E is not sticking. If it was then the E would also come up randomly when typing.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you closed all of these Explorer windows and then restarted your machine?


----------

